# Mass, conn, or RI dart froggers



## Jpet240 (Nov 14, 2015)

Looking for any local places or groups that Carry frogs, and supplies like cultures, isopods springtails etc. just curious if any places local 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

I haven't seen too much as far as stores carrying dart-related supplies and animals in Rhode Island, but there are definitely a number of individuals with animals (and I'm sure feeders if you need them) in the area.

-Pat


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

NEHERP near Hartford.

I have rice flour beetles, tropical springtails and temperate springtails and dubia roaches(all sizes) if your interested...


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

rjs5134 said:


> NEHERP near Hartford.
> 
> I have rice flour beetles, tropical springtails and temperate springtails and dubia roaches(all sizes) if your interested...


Their URL is NEHERP - Your One Stop Vivarium Shop!.


----------



## Jpet240 (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the reply’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpet240 (Nov 14, 2015)

patm said:


> I haven't seen too much as far as stores carrying dart-related supplies and animals in Rhode Island, but there are definitely a number of individuals with animals (and I'm sure feeders if you need them) in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> -Pat




Any individuals in RI selling frogs? That’s where I’m located 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

